
How a Mathematical Superstition Stultified Algebra for Over a Thousand Years - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-a-mathematical-superstition-stultified-algebra-for-over-a-thousand-years
======
jasonic
GeoGebra www.geogebra.org/ A geometry package providing for both graphical and
algebraic input.

"Apparatus: A Hybrid Graphics Editor / Programming Environment" by Toby
Schachman [http://youtu.be/i3Xack9ufYk](http://youtu.be/i3Xack9ufYk)

------
jasonic
History of Algebra is a fascinating topic (Symbolic Expression Programming)

I think this article mangles it badly, sadly. Way Lost and found in
translation

The title is nonsense and does not help

~~~
jasonic
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_algebra](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_algebra)

Even wikipedia "gets it"

